# dann mal die erste frage ---> nur outlines



## bertrunken (18. Juli 2002)

so nachdem hier ein neuer forumbereich enstanden ist will ich doch auch so dreisst sein und die erste frage stellen, und diese lautet wie folgt:
kann ich es irgendwie schaffen bei einem bild auf dem z.B. ein schiff mit liegen und so sind nur die konturen des schiffs und der sachen die auf dem schiff sin zu erhalten ohne das die flächen gefüllt sind??? bis jet7zt friemel ich mir das immer strich nach strich zusammen, geht das auch leichter?? ich arbeite im mom mit freehand was empfehlt ihr?? bei bedarf poste ich auch gerne noch ein bsp.

so long
me


----------



## mirscho (18. Juli 2002)

halli hallo

Also..erstmal: Bitte zwischen Groß-und Kleinschreibung bisl unterscheiden ( mach ich auch net imma ) aber hier verwirrt das bisl...DANKE!

ein bsp wäre nicht schlecht..sag ich jetzt einfach so...

bis denn...

PS: achja..wenn ichs doch ein wenig richtig verstanden habe, so ist es egal was du für ein Prog nimmst...was ich dir höchstens ans Herz legen kann, ist ( falls es das gibt ein Demo von Adobe Streamline )
oder Corel Trace ( ist normalerweise in der Graphics Suite dabei)

das sind Programme, um Pixelbilder in Vektorgrafiken umzuwandeln...


----------



## swampdragon (22. Juli 2002)

Genau, gib mal ein Beispiel damit man eine ungefähre Vorstellung hat. Ist sonst ein bißerl abstrakt. Ich vermute mal eine wirklich einfache Lösung gibt es in Freehand dafür nicht .... aber schaun wer mal.


----------



## mXa (29. Juli 2002)

@spliner: Von Streamline gibbets ne Tryout... 

ICh will es jetzt selber mal testn...


----------



## mirscho (30. Juli 2002)

@mxa

ich werd´dich zwar jetzt nicht feiern,aber dann schau halt ma...

ist wirklich gut das Programm...

PS: achja, die höchste Version die ich kenne ist 4.0 .
Und die ist schon UR UR UR alt, tut aber sein Zweck.

bis denn...


----------



## CoRe (16. August 2002)

Ich würde dafür auf jeden Fall "Corel OCR-Trace" verwenden.

Das ist Leistungsstärker als die andern. Ansonsten halte ich zwar auch nicht soviel von Corel Draw - aber hier ist es eindeutig sehr gut.

Natürlich gibt es besseres... Aber... Die Dinger kosten locker 5.000 EUR

mfg

CoRe


----------

